# Installing NVIDIA drivers



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 26, 2006)

Ok.  I installed Mandravia 2006 but the GUI won't work.  Whenever I try to boot the GUI i get a garbled incomprehensible image.  I think I need to install the drivers for my video card.  I tried installing them from a cd, but they won't work, it says I'm missing some sort of kernal or something.  I need help installing the drivers, and without using the GUI interface, can anyone help?


----------



## Dynamic (Feb 26, 2006)

You never should run the drivers for your GFX CARD off the cd-rom that it came with. Not only the drivers are outdated or as you have stated will give you issues as well. Go to their website "nVIDIA.com" and look for their latest driver version for your GFX CARD which should be 81.98 i believe. Here is a quick link....

http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_81.98.html


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 26, 2006)

Sorry.  Thats not what I meant.  I downloaded the LINUX Drivers from the NVIDIA website, and placed them on a CD.  Then tried to install the LINUX drivers from the CD.  Besides, your link is to Windows drivers, that definetly would not do me any good on LINUX.  I apparently need to install the source kernal from the LINUX CD, but since I just now am leanring how to use LINUX I have no idea how I would go about doing this.  Lol.  I can't remember the last time I touched the driver CD that came with any of my last several video cards.  I don't even have an original driver CD for this video card  .  

Oh, by the way.  The card is a 6800 GS, I think that may why LINUX is having trouble, I don't think the built in drivers support this card since it is somewhat more exotic than usuall.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 26, 2006)

Look at www.guru3d.com, they have moded .inf files that make nVidia drivers work with all cards.
Don't you think it sucks when nVidia's latest WHQL drivers don't support the 6800GS AGP? (btw, I'm using the 83.90 betas, they work reall well for our card in windows, but dunno about linux though...)


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 26, 2006)

Well. I'm not having any trouble with it in windows thankfully.  I just can't get the GUI interface to work with both distributions of LINUX that I've tried.  It could be the same problem though.  If they are giving the 6800GS AGP the backburner in the windows drivers god only knows what they have done with the LINUX drivers.

Oh.  I was looking at your system specs.  How did you get your 6800GS to have 16ppl and 6vp?  Mine only has 12 and 4?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 26, 2006)

Thermopylae_480 said:
			
		

> Well. I'm not having any trouble with it in windows thankfully.  I just can't get the GUI interface to work with both distributions of LINUX that I've tried.  It could be the same problem though.  If they are giving the 6800GS AGP the backburner in the windows drivers god only knows what they have done with the LINUX drivers.
> 
> Oh.  I was looking at your system specs.  How did you get your 6800GS to have 16ppl and 6vp?  Mine only has 12 and 4?



Use RivaTuner to try to unlock the extra pipelines, read more here:

http://firingsquad.com/hardware/geforce_6800_unlocking/

If you're lucky you will be able to unlock the extra pipelines with no artifacts, and if the pipelines are broken, you just have to lock them again using RivaTuner, so no harm done 
Good luck 

EDIT: I'm sorry, you have the PCIe version of the 6800GS, there are no extra pipelines to be unlocked, you can unlock extra pipelines in the AGP version only, I'm sorry about it , but at least you can OC your card to much higher clocks than the AGP version


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 26, 2006)

Yeah.  I forgot.  Different chips for the PCI-E and AGP, oh well.  Your right though I can get my speeds pretty high, which helps make up for it got the card at 509 and 622.  I could get it higher if I had a better PSU.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 26, 2006)

ewww  i feel like a dick cause i really cant answer your ?'s thermo i here everyware that nvidia's drivers are way eisier than ati's did u try just installing the drivers after u installed the os EX: install os boot into gui then try to install drivers as for the moduale its the agp gart moduale i think is what your talking about or just the graphics module in general it has to be loaded/integrated with the main one or loaded b4 the main kernal to work i also think u have to install the drivers in run level 3 (text mode) i mean iv read instruction manuals on how to install mine and it wont install right if ur in the gui i dont know or understand y but.................ill try to help out thermo but i dont own nvidia  nor do i have pci-e wich would make the agp gart mod. totally useless in ur case unless they (as in the modual) had something to do with both slot types.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Feb 26, 2006)

You may be able to install using the VESA 3.0, use that to run X, then visit Nvidias webpage to download the drivers..


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm already in text mode.  I can't get anything inteligible to load when I try to start GUI mode. So I can't use GUI even if I wanted too.

I'll see what the Vesa 3.0 does.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 26, 2006)

Ok.  I got the GUI working after I re-installed LINUX.  I'm Using some sort of generic drivers that don't work to well, but at least I've made progress.  Maybe now I will be able to install the Nvidia LINUX drivers.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 26, 2006)

Ok.  I need to upate the source kernal before I can update the drivers.  Any ideas?  Been looking on google.  Maybe I'll find something soon.


----------

